# Extra locks on Burstner T620



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I hoping to fit extra locks on my Burstner Travel Van t620, the garage door in particular seems to be the flimsiest.

Has any other owner fitted extra locks on this model, or any other van that would be suitable.

I have emailed Harrison Locks but have as yet had no reply.

Thanks for any reply,

Keith


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Keith
Something like this

http://www.milenco.com/products/security-door-locks/door-locks/
or
http://www.fiamma.com/EN/products/quality_motorhome_products/security_systems/safe_door/

I fitted something similar to my "garage". Works well and mine goes over one of the original locks.
p-c


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Have just ordered 4 locks from
http://www.imc-creations.fr/Verrou-Camping-Car
They appear to be top quality and ideal for the Garage,
The habitation locks can be used from both sides, the drivers door lock
Only from inside,


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*locks*

Hello,

I have fitted fiamma locks on my doors. They have been on for 6yrs
and have been no problem. All operated by one key.

Neil


----------

